# Aquarium Salt vs. Epsom Salt?



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Will aquarium salt work in place of epsom salt? I only have aquarium salt, but all of the threads on here say to treat dropsy with epsom salt.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Dropsy Needs the epsom because it helps reduce swelling. Aquarium, some say, hurts the fish while it has dropsy.
Both have salt benefits, but aq will not lessen pressure and selling like epsom will.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Oh, Okay, thank you!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Callmeconfused,

Your local pharmacy or supermarket should sell epsom salts, btw...


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Epsom salt is Magnesium sulphate. (MgSO⁴)
Aquarium salt is Sodium Chloride (NaCl) 

They are not interchangable, because they are completely different chemicals.

Salt helps you retain water/fluids, whereas epsom salts help to release excess fluids.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I just got my Epsom at Walgreens!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I believe that it has something to do with the fluid build up in the fish and epsom salt unlike aquarium salt will be able to travel out of the fish however aquarium salt makes it worse. I believe this is why but dont quote me on it.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Ah, so it works in dropsy like Lasix works in congestive heart failure, gotcha! Thanks guys!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Actually, you can* use epsom to help treat certain diseases, like ones that need longer term salt use. I can't remember what ofl said about it...
They may be different, but not quite that different.


----------

